# Moving to SA



## danster75 (Oct 17, 2013)

HI there

Anyone been thorugh the process recently, we (2 ad, 2 kids, 2 cats and a dog!!) are planning to move to SA next nov-dec ish!

Not worried about visa info as have all of that in place etc....

What I am really asking is this.

What is the best a cheapest way to get all of your gear across asap? or would it be best to bring the bare min and then rebuild once settled etc?

Putting it out there!


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

I have been looking into this as well.
Moving furniture etc: Surrey to Joburg rough figures:
Part container shared about half a single garage=£3500-£4500
20 foot container no sharing= £3500-£5000(roughly a single garage in size)
40 foot container no sharing=£6500-£8500(roughly 2 single garages)
They come and pack to international standards with insurance. If you pack yourself there is no insurance except the sinking of the container ship. They deliver to an easy access address and unpack and take away the packing material.
Pets I have no idea. When I moved here from RSA 20 years ago, I found homes for my pets with family and friends. I was lucky as I knew they would be well looked after and I would see them when visiting. I am still of the opinion that it is most likely the best solution. Back then the dogs/cats had to go into 3 months quarantine in the UK and if any animal in the kennel got rabies, all animals got put down. I missed the pets for a while, but I still think it was best for them (not necessarily for me and my daughter though).

Whatever you do you will need to ship some stuff as it is unlikely you can move with 20kg luggage only. To this end I have come to the conclusion that a 20' or 40' container is best as part shipments to RSA seem to 'lose' some stuff(look around the web). I might as well ship the stuff I really like.

Also look around on SA websites at the cost of replacement items, this might help you to make the decision, depending on the quality of stuff you have here.

Note: Transit time is 6-8 weeks.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

I moved a 4 bedroom house to SA - and it cost me approximately $23000 for the move. This excluded flights and another $3000 for the cats. One thing I'd suggest - ( as someone who's parents moved us as kids ) - doing the bare minimum may make cost sense - but moving to another country is jarring. Doing such a move with the bare minimum of your stuff is even more so jarring. There's a price you pay when you uproot your children - so you may want to do everything you can to make it as smooth for them as possible.


----------

